# Clomid and spotting



## ineedaseed

Hi ladies :hi:

I am on my 3rd cycle of clomid, have regular cycles at 28 days. 

Since going on the clomid, from 5/6dpo I am having spotting till af arrives at approx 9/10dpo. I say dpo but have not had that confirmed yet, will get cd21 results late this week. 

Just wondering if anyone else has had this side effect? I didn't previously get any spotting before the clomid.

Thanks for reading :flower:


----------



## Hope13

Hi, didn't want to r&r. I have been on clomid for 4 months and haven't had any spotting however, it is a side effect I think. Maybe it would be wise to give your fs's secretary a call just to check it out, can't do any harm? Lots of baby dust to you. xx


----------



## ineedaseed

thanks hope. love and babydust to you too xx


----------



## Princess Lou

Hey, I'm on my fifth round of Clomid and I have had no spotting with it. 

From what I know, spotting isn't a side effect (https://infertility.about.com/od/clomid/tp/clomid_side_effects.htm). 

I would give your FS's office a ring and ask their opinion as it could be a sign of something else.


----------



## harvey

hi hun 
i am one of the unlucky ones who spot from 4-5dpo til af on clomid hun
if u never have spotting bfore clomid i wudnt worry
i rang up my fs and he thort it cud be a fibroid so did scans and all ok so he just said its the extra hormones from the clomid causing it
its just so annoyin at the time tho
if u need any help just msg me x


----------



## cutedimples

ineedaseed said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> I am on my 3rd cycle of clomid, have regular cycles at 28 days.
> 
> Since going on the clomid, from 5/6dpo I am having spotting till af arrives at approx 9/10dpo. I say dpo but have not had that confirmed yet, will get cd21 results late this week.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has had this side effect? I didn't previously get any spotting before the clomid.
> 
> Thanks for reading :flower:

Good morning Ladies

I have completed 2 cycles of clomid bt both times i did not have regular flow of my :af:. In actual fact both times i can say that the :af: was basically spotting and no blood. took 2 tests and both were :bfn:. I then decided to skip a month of taking any tabs. I visited my OB&G and told him about my :af: being so much lighter than usual, had a sonar done just to check whether there was any cysts. My left ovary was much bigger than the right, but no cysts present. I am due to get :af: on the 23/07/2011 and will start my 3rd cycle of fertomid (generic of clomid) on cd2-6. 

But hopefully my :af: stays away and i get :bfp: naturally. :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust: for all the ladies on the clomid train.


----------



## ineedaseed

i wonder whether it is linked to my pcos, possibly little cysts popping.
am going back to the fs in september so will ask that she does another scan to check whats going on. 
fingers crossed for us all, its a long stressful and tedious journey :hugs:


----------



## MrsHY

Hello
I also spot from 5dpo on Clomid, but then I spot from 5dpo without it! I just think my body's a bit pants at dealing with the progesterone pumped out post-O (I read so much stuff saying that spotting was a symptom of low progesterone, making implantation difficult - but I had mine tested last cycle and it was really good at 65). So don't worry too much x


----------



## Mommyagain

I had about 16 days of spotting on my third clomid cycle. I'm now in the tww on my fourth round!!


----------



## Ariadna

ineedaseed said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> I am on my 3rd cycle of clomid, have regular cycles at 28 days.
> 
> Since going on the clomid, from 5/6dpo I am having spotting till af arrives at approx 9/10dpo. I say dpo but have not had that confirmed yet, will get cd21 results late this week.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has had this side effect? I didn't previously get any spotting before the clomid.
> 
> Thanks for reading :flower:

Hiii....
so you are spotting while on clomid?.....if you do I did too I took clomid at cd 3-7 and the last days of it I was having discharge/blood-brown not bright red....could be the same ???


----------

